# Course coat



## angiern2004 (Apr 24, 2011)

Does anyone here have a Hav with a course coat? I'd like to see some photos.

If you do, has he/she always been that way, or did it change and become course as an adult?


----------



## TilliesMom (Sep 30, 2010)

what do you mean by course? 
Most of the top part of Tillie's back is 'frizzy' compared to the rest of her, I just use a super good conditioner on it and it seems to help.


----------



## angiern2004 (Apr 24, 2011)

Nah, not frizzy. I don't know how to describe it, but it seems more thick and it has a different texture (makes it not as soft). I'm at a loss for how to describe it, but that's the best I can think of.


----------



## TilliesMom (Sep 30, 2010)

interesting, I've never heard of a hav coat like this ... hopefully someone can chime in and help you out!!


----------



## heatherk (Feb 24, 2011)

Maybe you could post pictures? -Cey has a pretty silky coat overall but I am always interested in all hav coat types...


----------



## angiern2004 (Apr 24, 2011)

Me or Tammy? I'm looking for others to post photos.


----------



## ClaireVoyant (Jan 26, 2012)

angiern2004 said:


> Me or Tammy? I'm looking for others to post photos.


Angie, since you're describing a coat that's not typically seen in the Havanese breed, and you say you're at a loss for how to describe it, you might post a photo of your dog and perhaps others might recognize similarities and post pictures, if that's what you're needing


----------



## angiern2004 (Apr 24, 2011)

XxxXxx


----------



## HavaneseSoon (Nov 4, 2008)

How old is your Hav?


----------



## ClaireVoyant (Jan 26, 2012)

Angie, I think what you may be describing is a genetic trait more responsible breeders are trying to rid . . ."short haired" Havanese. Sometimes the trait can present as a more course, wiry coat. 

If so . . .the fact the breeder you're considering KNOWS her bitch carries the gene but is still breeding her anyway . . .would be enough to cause me to consider a more responsible breeder. However, if you're still set on considering this breeder, a search on this forum for "shorthair" should yield more on the subject, and maybe photos.


----------



## angiern2004 (Apr 24, 2011)

Xxxxxx


----------



## angiern2004 (Apr 24, 2011)

Just looked at photos. Definitely NOT a shavanese. 

Never mind, it's really not that big of a deal if no one here has one like that, I was just curious is all.


----------



## ClaireVoyant (Jan 26, 2012)

For further research, here are the BREED STANDARDS by AKC:

http://www.akc.org/breeds/havanese/



> Coat
> Silky to the touch, the coat is soft and light in texture in both outer and undercoat, although the outer coat carries slightly more weight. The coat is long, abundant and wavy. It stands off the body slightly, but flows with movement. An ideal coat will permit the natural lines of the dog to be seen. Puppy coat may be shorter and have a softer texture than adult coat. A single, flat, frizzy or curly coat should be faulted. A coarse, wiry coat is a disqualification. A short, smooth coat with or without furnishings is a disqualification. The coat may be corded. Corded coats will naturally separate into wavy sections in young dogs and will in time develop into cords. Adult corded dogs will be completely covered with a full coat of tassle-like cords.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

ClaireVoyant said:


> Angie, I think what you may be describing is a genetic trait more responsible breeders are trying to rid . . ."short haired" Havanese. Sometimes the trait can present as a more course, wiry coat.
> 
> If so . . .the fact the breeder you're considering KNOWS her bitch carries the gene but is still breeding her anyway . . .would be enough to cause me to consider a more responsible breeder. However, if you're still set on considering this breeder, a search on this forum for "shorthair" should yield more on the subject, and maybe photos.


Satins don't have coarse coats, though... they are just short.

One way or the other though, Angie, a coarse coat would be out of standard for a Havanese. That said, it shouldn't affect the "pet quality" of the dog at all. So if you don't care about showing, and the parents have been properly health tested, there is no reason to reject the puppy out of hand.

I do agree, though, I wonder why the breeder would continue to breed a dog whose coat is out of standard.


----------



## DonnaC (Jul 31, 2011)

Baxter, who has always had what I think others call "cottony" hair, has recently developed a thicker, sturdier (coarse might be right) spot of hair on his back. He is 11 months. I had wondered if it was part of getting his adult coat or, perhaps, just a result of my getting him a puppy cut (I doubt it is the latter). His shoulder hair has always been a bit different from the rest of his coat. I've been interested to see whether the whole coat is going to change. 

In any event, it does not feel like something foreign to Havanese hair, and I'd frankly be surprised to hear that it was off-standard. It may be that some of us are just confusing terms. 

I'm going to ask his groomer about it, because it does lay funny. And, in the meantime, I'll get a picture posted.


----------



## Ozzie (Aug 28, 2011)

*course coat*

Funny that this post came up. I just asked this question the other day because my Havs back coat is also frizzier, courser and seems to be on the thick side. The rest of his body is silky and smooth. I am using a leave in conditioner-detangler more often now. Hopefully I will see a difference down the road. Will let you know. Good luck.


----------



## Kathie (Jul 31, 2008)

I think we are probably speaking of the "cottony" coat. Abby's is like that on her back but the rest of her hair is silky. McGee's seems to be more cottony than hers but it lays down better. Her hair kind of sticks up more and is poufier only on her back but it is definitely not thick!


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

Kodi has always had that cottony coat but just on his back, towards the rear. The rest of him is wavy, but silky. Since I have been cutting his hair, it seems to grow back much silkier and that cottony hair is gone.


----------



## ClaireVoyant (Jan 26, 2012)

I really wouldn't refer to a cottony coat as being "course" but gee, Michele, if I thought Isabella's coat around her neck would come back silky if I shaved it, I'd do it in a heart beat :frusty:

You wouldn't believe the number her Puppia harness does to her coat . . .and her rolled colar really isn't much better . . .and TINIEST of mattes too LOL


----------



## hmrgang (Sep 7, 2007)

*possible ticking*

I have found some Havanese with thicker fur or hair on their back near their shoulder blades and sometimes on their rump. I believe it may be a type of ticking where some strands of hair are not a different color but just thicker in diameter and texture, and it seems to grow a little faster or longer than the other strands. The reason I believe this is that when the area is cut down in a puppy cut, the fur is very soft and silky to the touch and you don't feel or see any difference on any part of the dog.

Cottony or curlier haired dogs can get this also and it is definitely due to ticking, as the wiry strands sometimes are a different color as well as texture and do grow longer than the "underfluff". Cut down, the dog is soft all over.

Phyllis


----------



## Trixie (Oct 9, 2010)

My Trixie is a short hair or Satin havanese. Her coat is naturally soft & silky. We live in a moderately dry climate, so I use a very good conditioner on her: Aveda (it's all natural & I use it on myself, & found that it conditions her hair better than any of the dog-specific conditioners that I tried.)


----------



## angiern2004 (Apr 24, 2011)

X


----------



## curly_DC (Nov 27, 2011)

Trixie said:


> My Trixie is a short hair or Satin havanese. Her coat is naturally soft & silky. We live in a moderately dry climate, so I use a very good conditioner on her: Aveda (it's all natural & I use it on myself, & found that it conditions her hair better than any of the dog-specific conditioners that I tried.)


Your Satin Havanese is beautiful. Do you get a lot of people asking you what her breed is? I think I read that the Satin Havs aren't considered hypoallergenic because they shed their coats, not like the long haired Havs who lose hair like humans.


----------

